# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Please help. My boyfriend had a dream about another girl

## Evelyne

So two days ago my boyfriend had a dream that he was at a party and he met this girl that he completely fell in love with, he told me he had never met this girl in his entire life and that they did sexual things in the dream. He even told me that i was at the party but he was with this other girl, then she randomly disapeared and he woke up. 
After waking up he tried to go back to sleep so that he could keep dreaming but it didnt work out. 

I really need help with what this means? Am i suppose to be worried that he had a dream like this about another girl when he claims to love me? or am i completely overreacting? 

I feel like im overreacting but i just cant get this dream out of my mind and i would really appreciate some help. 

What does this mean?

----------


## dyeagers

I think its just a dream and your overreacting. unless your lucid the logic center in your brain is turned off, so I never read into dreams. Ive had dreams where I had to kill my pet and in real life that would never ever happen, its just unthinkable. hope this puts your mind to rest

----------


## Burned up

> So two days ago my boyfriend had a dream that he was at a party and he met this girl that he completely fell in love with, he told me he had never met this girl in his entire life and that they did sexual things in the dream. He even told me that i was at the party but he was with this other girl, then she randomly disapeared and he woke up. 
> After waking up he tried to go back to sleep so that he could keep dreaming but it didnt work out. 
> 
> I really need help with what this means? Am i suppose to be worried that he had a dream like this about another girl when he claims to love me? or am i completely overreacting? 
> 
> I feel like im overreacting but i just cant get this dream out of my mind and i would really appreciate some help. 
> 
> What does this mean?



Ironically, I would say that I would be more worried if he didn't have these sorts of dreams.  Shows he's got the faculties to become intimate and passionate and loving - something you can benefit from.  The problems only arise if he believes this dream girl is real rather than a projection of his own making (Jung called this the "anima").  I believe the sex part is a kind of "add-on", and it's the emotion in intimate dreams that we mostly connect with.

Do you never have intimate (not necessarily sexual) dreams?  Do you never wake, sigh, and wonder if you can get that love feeling back again?

----------


## Hyu

I honestly wouldn't worry about it.

It is ridiculously easy to fall in love with someone in a dream, because your train of thoughts is much more basic (the logic center of your brain is turned off).
"A beautiful girl" is easily reason enough to fall in love. You don't think about the future, you don't think about whether this could even work, you may not remember that you are in a relationship in waking life.
So something as simple as beauty can easily turn into absolute perfection.

I believe that these sorts of dreams are normal, even quite common.

----------


## Maria92

> I think its just a dream and your overreacting. unless your lucid the logic center in your brain is turned off, so I never read into dreams. Ive had dreams where I had to kill my pet and in real life that would never ever happen, its just unthinkable. hope this puts your mind to rest



Even if he was lucid, just be happy he's venting off his basic, primal desires in his dreams.  :wink2: 

To the OP: forgeddaboudit. Your boyfriend is 100% normal. Just because he dreams about another girl, doesn't mean he's actually planning on cheating/leaving you. Really, it's just an advanced form of masturbation, which I'm sure he does.

----------

